# Your favorite Trainer



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Every trainer can teach you something, even if it's getting you to part with money.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

My first (and only trainer)! I started riding when I was 9 and continued to train with her until I was 17. Then she had a baby and stopped teaching and I'm struggling to find a new instructor I like as much as her. Hopefully when her son is older she'll start teaching again. I know I'll be the first client to call her!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I like Buck Brannaman the best. I like Parelli's groundwork techniques, but I don't follow their techniques further than that.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

KateM said:


> Who is your favorite Natural Horsemanship trainer, and why?
> We like Clinton Anderson because his methods make a lot of sense and for the most part, it's easy to do yourself. He explains himself very well.


I got free tickets for Clinton Anderson's walkabout tour about two years ago. That was the first exposure I got to him. Although there are a few things I disagree on with him, I did like a lot of what he had to say. Plus he is freaking hilarious!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> My wife


Good answer!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

6gun Kid said:


> My wife


Did you just earn brownie points, or what?

you can't go wrong with that answer. 

As for me, with respect to publicly known trainers, I have been enjoying watching Warwick Schiller.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Did you just earn brownie points, or what?
> 
> you can't go wrong with that answer.
> 
> As for me, with respect to publicly known trainers, I have been enjoying watching Warwick Schiller.


I'm no dummy , but the truth is easy. She is amazing, and the fact that she is hot......Well that is just a bonus!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> I'm no dummy , but the truth is easy. She is amazing, and the fact that she is hot......Well that is just a bonus!


What did you do?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

6gun Kid said:


> I'm no dummy , but the truth is easy. She is amazing, and the fact that she is hot......Well that is just a bonus!



Oh, cut it out! you guys are making me jealous. My husband would never let me teach him anything. 
Just kidding. I am glad you have a 'good thing goin' on".


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

One of the things I admire most about my DH is that he is receptive. I am not so much sometimes and he gets frustrated. However my DH is very willing to listen to me rant and rave about bits, stupid training tactics....


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have yet to come on a so called 'natural' trainer that I would follow. I have not belief in their methods that I would send a young horse to any of them. 
Yes, _some_ have a method that might be useful in certain circumstances but, most have the gift of the gab and a way of getting people to part with their money when all those people need is to be firmer and consistent with their horse.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ this! Does it have to be an NH trainer? Because personallly, I can't stand any of them. For REAL trainers, that do it for a living day in and day out....I like Doug Carpenter, Bruce Vickery, Dana Hokana, my trainer...just to name a few. If I HAD to pick a "Hollywood" trainer it would be Warwick Schiller....he's a reining guy but he knows his stuff, it's current and he can actually ride and produce a GOOD product.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I like Warwick Schiller because of this:


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ lolol. But that vid just showed how talented Warwick is at training reiners without getting them all bowed up in the neck and behind the bit like Clinton Anderson does....who is also a reining guy.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

That video shows a trainer that can have fun with what he does haha


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

GotaDunQH said:


> ^ lolol. But that vid just showed how talented Warwick is at training reiners without getting them all bowed up in the neck and behind the bit like Clinton Anderson does....who is also a reining guy.


I love CA's ground work. His riding BTV makes my skin crawl.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I really like Mark Rashid. He doesn't profess to be a NH trainer, but just uses good, common sense and gentle techniques. He has written several books that are not training books, but more anecdotal to show what he has learned and how he has learned his unique way of training.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

go to Ripoff Report | Scams, reviews, complaints, lawsuits and frauds. File a report, post your review. Consumers educating consumers. search horse trainers.


----------

